
Dear Drupal, Happy Birthday - and thank you - pclark
http://codesorcery.net/2009/01/15/happy-eighth-birthday-drupal
======
pclark
I remember using Drupal constantly when I was primarily a freelance web
developer - its fantastic.

~~~
unalone
I still use it. Once you've optimized your code you get very fast results, and
it's possible to iterate extremely quickly.

It's not good for everything, but what it's good for, it's great at.

